# FA's Gone Wild lol



## largenlovely (Jul 4, 2008)

Upon reading Kortana's thread about the FA secret society..it made my mind go in the opposite direction. FA's who are just out of control when they see a fatty they're interested in...and what other types of reactions you ladies have gotten and what's the most outrageous? Or even you fellas can own up to something hehe

I was younger at the time, and i think it was probably like one of the first few times i'd ever went out in a tank top and a short skirt. I was downtown with all my friends and the night was ending. One of my guy friends was walking me back to my car and i felt someone run up from behind me and grab me around the waist and started hugging me. I tried to turn around to see who it was...expecting someone i knew. I didn't know this guy from Adam. It was some handsome young drunk fella (probably in his early or mid 20's) and i just stood there stunned. His friend was walking across the street and started yelling at him like "OMG what are you doing?!??!" so the guy let go of me... walked into the street..stopped...turned around and looked at me then looked at his friend...(his friend yelled for him again) he walked a few feet further and turned around again to me....and then again looked at his friend... I never said a word..just stood there like a deer in headlights lol. Finally he stumbled off with his friend...

I probably should've been horribly offended that some guy thought he could put his hands on me ...but at the same time i was just shocked that it had even happened and his reaction when *trying* to walk away just made me laugh lol. It was obvious that he did NOT want to lol 

So there's my FA gone wild story lol...now your turn


----------



## SweetNYLady (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL Loved your story largeanlovely! That was great!

I was out with a man, Jeff, I was seeing. He lived down in Manhattan and we were in this neighborhood bar. We were hanging out listening to the music and Jeff was "secretly" petting and squeezing my lovehandles. Well, guess I thought it was secretive... until....

some dude walks over and gives me a wink. He leans over and says something to Jeff but I couldn't hear him because of the music. Then they smile at eachother, Jeff nods, and the guy smiles at me, gives me another wink and walks away.

I whispered in Jeff's ear, "what did he just say to you?" Jeff replies that he said "If she wasn't with you, man, she'd be mine! Lucky man!!!" 

I giggled and thought it was cute because stuff like this doesn't usually happen to me.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 4, 2008)

LOL that's too cute...that almost WAS like a secret society with all the whispering in his ear...i'm waiting for a secret FA handshake hehe




SweetNYLady said:


> LOL Loved your story largeanlovely! That was great!
> 
> I was out with a man, Jeff, I was seeing. He lived down in Manhattan and we were in this neighborhood bar. We were hanging out listening to the music and Jeff was "secretly" petting and squeezing my lovehandles. Well, guess I thought it was secretive... until....
> 
> ...


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jul 4, 2008)

The secret FA handshake?

Aww...c'mon, do we haveta reveal that one? I guess that means the walls of the secret FA society are beginning to crumble! 

~Dashes out to begin going wild~


Hugs


Dennis


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 4, 2008)

come back with stories!!! lol



Still a Skye fan said:


> The secret FA handshake?
> 
> Aww...c'mon, do we haveta reveal that one? I guess that means the walls of the secret FA society are beginning to crumble!
> 
> ...


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 5, 2008)

LOL..It seems like they usually are drunk, LnL!! LOL I've had guys at bars (trashed) just sit there and stare with their eyes bugging out and their chins hitting the floor lol, saying "you're the most beautiful girl I've ever seen:

My fave was about two years ago when I was on the bus, it was a LONG ride home, about an hour and a half. There were 6 kids at the back of the bus, probably 15 or 16 years old. They didn't shut up about me and the things they wanted to do to me the entire ride LOL..it was embarrassing but such a refreshing change! lol


----------



## Bagalute (Jul 5, 2008)

Once when my gf and I were at a festival some asshole took advantage of the anonymity of the crowd and grabbed her butt. As much as I can relate to how tempting her behind is:wubu:, I think I'd have made him eat some festival ground dust, if I had witnessed that guy.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 5, 2008)

liquid balls? LOL i guess for some it takes getting shitfaced to say what they wanna say lol



goofy girl said:


> LOL..It seems like they usually are drunk, LnL!! LOL I've had guys at bars (trashed) just sit there and stare with their eyes bugging out and their chins hitting the floor lol, saying "you're the most beautiful girl I've ever seen:
> 
> My fave was about two years ago when I was on the bus, it was a LONG ride home, about an hour and a half. There were 6 kids at the back of the bus, probably 15 or 16 years old. They didn't shut up about me and the things they wanted to do to me the entire ride LOL..it was embarrassing but such a refreshing change! lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 5, 2008)

oohh i've had that happen in a crowded bar...not nice. I turned around to see who did it and there were so many people that i didn't have a clue 



Bagalute said:


> Once when my gf and I were at a festival some asshole took advantage of the anonymity of the crowd and grabbed her butt.


----------



## Kortana (Jul 6, 2008)

Such a cute thread!!

My "FAdar" was non existant before I met my boyfriend. I had been to some BBW parties but never really knew the difference between those guys and true FA's. The guys at the parties would hit on me but it really isn't the same way in which my BF did.

You know when your getting to know someone and your at that point before your completly committed to one another when you spend all night just talking, getting to know each other and making out (don't you love those nights?)- anyway- my BF was all touchy and grabbing me in ways that other guys had not, and I remember thinking- what the hell is he doing? And I kept telling him to stop gabbing my belly like that! And pinching my fat arms and stuff. I remember telling my friends that it was so weird. But now I totally get it! And lord knows if he stopped doing it now, I would freak cause I love it!!!!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jul 6, 2008)

I was at the mall a few weeks ago and this young guy was coming out from the bathroom, stopped short in his tracks, NOTICEABLY looked me up and down and licked his lips. LMAO I was absolutely stunned! And I just beamed the rest of the day. But the shitty thing is that when I told my H about it, he said "Are you sure? I mean...You were probably mistaken". He always says crap like that when I get flirted with. He just doesn't believe it.

ETA: I remember another time when I was about 15...I was wearing a bikini on the beach (yes...quite bold was I lol) and walking with my mom and a friend , and we walked by this group of older boys and one of them looked like his eyes were about to pop out of their sockets...he just kept STARING with his mouth agape. My mom...she's so embarrassing...she yelled at him and said "Put your eyes back in!!!" Oy.


----------



## Blockierer (Jul 6, 2008)

I believe, somewhere I wrote this story yet.

As a teenager I had a friend who always claimed there is nothing sexier than a fat girl after he had an ONS. 
I guess we were 16, 17 or 18 yo, I dont know exactly. 
Once he discovered a young girl wearing a bikini. He ran to me and called: "Do come, do come, what I have seen. There is a fat girl, no she is not fat, she has only incredible large boobs and really large hips, sure she is fat. No, she is not fat. You must look. - _And he tried to describe the figure with his hands _- . Wow, she is fat, no she is not fat, she is sexy, I have a hard on. Do come and look." 

In secure distance we both watched this beauty. 
Guess who had a hard on too. :wubu:


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

I dont have a story I just want to subscribe to this thread


----------



## Haunted (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I dont have a story I just want to subscribe to this thread



me too this thread is great


----------



## Haunted (Jul 6, 2008)

Or i could Have just commented on Haute Mama's Post Duh !!! Don't let him bust your balloon from what pics i have seen you are beautiful, and i know for a fact I am easily captivated by a beautiful Fatty in public One in particular :wubu:, 

I have in the past turned around and gone back just to catch another glimpse of a beautiful woman at a store, actually here's a good story about 8 years ago i did an alarm install for this Gorgeous BBW, this is before i knew about the term and before i admitted to myself that i loved the Big Girls, anyway I almost couldn't work she was very beautiful and I wanted to tell her but was way to shy, of course i got a second chance sort of i did an install for her parents two weeks later lol Her picture was all over the house, I think i may have said "wow she's pretty" to her father:doh: and as cliche and cheesey as this might sound it's still the truth but My GF can still cause my breath to catch in my throat and make my heart flutter whenever i see here i think i may actually drool a little to damn she's beautiful



OneHauteMama said:


> I was at the mall a few weeks ago and this young guy was coming out from the bathroom, stopped short in his tracks, NOTICEABLY looked me up and down and licked his lips. LMAO I was absolutely stunned! And I just beamed the rest of the day. But the shitty thing is that when I told my H about it, he said "Are you sure? I mean...You were probably mistaken". He always says crap like that when I get flirted with. He just doesn't believe it.
> 
> ETA: I remember another time when I was about 15...I was wearing a bikini on the beach (yes...quite bold was I lol) and walking with my mom and a friend , and we walked by this group of older boys and one of them looked like his eyes were about to pop out of their sockets...he just kept STARING with his mouth agape. My mom...she's so embarrassing...she yelled at him and said "Put your eyes back in!!!" Oy.




I LOVE YOU MISTY DAWN


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

that is so sweet hehe...

one of my favorite looks from Bruce is when i'll jiggle my belly at him and he's just so awestruck that he gets this wide eyed fixated fascinated stare hehe. I've said in another thread that it's like Moglie from the jungle book when he sees the little girl in town lol



Haunted said:


> My GF can still cause my breath to catch in my throat and make my heart flutter whenever i see here i think i may actually drool a little to damn she's beautifulI LOVE YOU MISTY DAWN


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

I like this thread too. 

There was one guy in my sophmore year in college who tried to grab my butt every chance he could. It would have been flattering if he actually tried to date me instead of just trying to bed me. 

Then there was this one hot guy in my freshman year - ear training I class who would hang out with me in the school's hangout area - this was when you could smoke indoors here - and we would chain smoke camel reds, drink really strong coffee and talk about music. There was one moment when I let a puff of smoke flow out of my mouth so I could watch it float in the air around my head and he gave me this look I'd never seen before. His hand slid from under his chin, his jaw dropped and he looked sort of awestruck - like _he _was floating. That was when I realized he liked big girls. That's when I realized he liked _me_. That was the first time in my life that the guy I hoped would like me actually liked me enough to show it in public. I was giddy for the rest of the term. Unfortunately we were both too shy to do more than play footsies under our desks. If I had known then about how FAs feel and such we would have done more than just talk and play footsies....youth is wasted on the young. Such is life.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

aaww that's kind of a sad sweet story....

I was taking a political science course and one of the buildings at our school had the worst desks ever...so small. At that time i didn't realize i could request that they place larger desks in the classroom. So i started getting to class early just so i could adjust myself in the seat before everyone got there. This one guy who sat across the room caught me doing this once. For the rest of the semester he would come in early just to get a show i suppose lol. He always sat there staring but NOT staring lol...trying to get a peek without it being obvious. lol



olwen said:


> There was one moment when I let a puff of smoke flow out of my mouth so I could watch it float in the air around my head and he gave me this look I'd never seen before. His hand slid from under his chin, his jaw dropped and he looked sort of awestruck - like _he _was floating. That was when I realized he liked big girls. That's when I realized he liked _me_. That was the first time in my life that the guy I hoped would like me actually liked me enough to show it in public. I was giddy for the rest of the term. Unfortunately we were both too shy to do more than play footsies under our desks. If I had known then about how FAs feel and such we would have done more than just talk and play footsies....youth is wasted on the young. Such is life.


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> aaww that's kind of a sad sweet story....
> 
> I was taking a political science course and one of the buildings at our school had the worst desks ever...so small. At that time i didn't realize i could request that they place larger desks in the classroom. So i started getting to class early just so i could adjust myself in the seat before everyone got there. This one guy who sat across the room caught me doing this once. For the rest of the semester he would come in early just to get a show i suppose lol. He always sat there staring but NOT staring lol...trying to get a peek without it being obvious. lol



HA! I did the same thing. There was one style of desk that I could sqeeze myself into and the rooms usually had only one or two of those. Tom (that's his name) noticed and he would always save one of those for me if I ever came in a little late - and of course it was always the one next to him.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

olwen said:


> HA! I did the same thing. There was one style of desk that I could sqeeze myself into and the rooms usually had only one or two of those. Tom (that's his name) noticed and he would always save one of those for me if I ever came in a little late - and of course it was always the one next to him.



That was just so sweet I actually got tears in my eyes.


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> That was just so sweet I actually got tears in my eyes.



 Yeah. All my memories of him are bittersweet. There were a lot of - how can I put it - restrained or halted moments to go along with the sweet ones. Time has showed me he was a bit of a closeted FA and I don't know whether to be angry at him for not being more bold, or at myself for not being more bold, but then you know we were young and I could also say that everything that happened was just a function of youth. Either way I end up with a ::le sigh:: Such is life.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

I have one of these guys lol

I had such a crush on him that everytime i'd get around him I'd get nervous and say/do something silly. He was a member of our group of friends and i think it was obvious that i had a crush on him lol. I was the only girl in the group of friends, but they treated me like one of the guys. I'd grown up with some of them and was like the "fat cool sister" to them. We'd always watch football games together..drink beer...go to clubs or whatever. 

I had a hard time trying to keep my feelings to myself, but i'm sure he knew. They'd all give me a hug when we all hung out, (so i suppose on some level they did recognize i was a girl lol) but he would go so far as to giving me a peck on the lips with it. Back then it never crossed my mind that he might have been interested in me hehe. None of them ever gave any type of indication like that...i was just "one of the guys"...but it should've been obvious that he had some sort of interest. I mean...what friend "lays one on ya" when they see ya ....everytime lol. I was just a clueless school girl back then hehe

*edit* just another fond memory: these particular guy friends started up a band that would play at the clubs around here and i'd go with them. (We were all music majors in college) One time we went to this club in Pensacola on the beach..i got so drunk that they were scared i was going to fall going down the stairs..they were really long high stairs. They knew it would take more than one of them to catch me if i fell lol....two of them got in front of me and two of them got behind me ...that way no matter which way i fell, they could catch me... i love those guys lol (oh, and i didn't fall)



olwen said:


> Time has showed me he was a bit of a closeted FA and I don't know whether to be angry at him for not being more bold, or at myself for not being more bold, but then you know we were young and I could also say that everything that happened was just a function of youth. Either way I end up with a ::le sigh:: Such is life.


----------



## olwen (Jul 6, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I have one of these guys lol
> 
> I had such a crush on him that everytime i'd get around him I'd get nervous and say/do something silly. He was a member of our group of friends and i think it was obvious that i had a crush on him lol. I was the only girl in the group of friends, but they treated me like one of the guys. I'd grown up with some of them and was like the "fat cool sister" to them. We'd always watch football games together..drink beer...go to clubs or whatever.
> 
> ...



Now those are real friends.  Do you ever wonder if you would have reacted differently if you were thin? I wonder about that and I think I would have been more bold then if I were if only because I would probably have been more familiar with that sort of behavior from guys....


----------



## ripley (Jul 6, 2008)

I don't know if mine are less FA gone wild than they are BBW gone clueless, lol, but I'm gonna tell 'em anyway. 

The first one was at Kmart of all places. It was before Christmas and my sister and I went in to look at the Martha Stewart wrapping paper (it's the only time of year I ever go to Kmart) and when we came out this guy pulled up in his car. He got out and said "I saw you in the store and you're the most beautiful woman I've ever seen" and handed me a stuffed animal. I was kinda gobsmacked, so I just murmured thank you and he said that he'd been following me around the store since he saw me, and he had waited in his car till we came out. I said thanks again and he got in his car and left. When I got home I looked and saw something in the ribbon on the stuffed animal, and it was his email addy. I was going to write him, but I looked on his yahoo profile and it said he was married, so I didn't.

The second one was when I was out at a bar with my friend Brian. He met some guy he knew that wanted a ride home, so when we left he came with. I was in the passenger's seat and Brian's friend was in the backseat...and well, without any warning he stuck his tongue in my ear, lol. I was startled and a little grossed out, lol.

The third one was in Walmart (wow, big chain stores really are BBW territory, lol). I was going down the main aisle and this guy was coming towards me from the other direction...he looked me up and down several times as we got closer, and as we passed said "How YOU doin'?" in a stereotypical Italian New Yorker accent. It was so cliched that I giggled as I said "Fine, thanks!"

The fourth was when I was in college, and I ran a computer lab. This guy came in, and he just could not stop looking at me. I was (am) shy and this was really making me feel on the spot, so I said "Do you need help with something?" and he blushed and said no. It finally occurred to me that he was looking because he liked what he saw. I wanted him to talk to me again so I went over by him to get something from a file cabinet that I didn't need, but he didn't talk to me again. 



OMG I am really, really clueless.


----------



## ayschucks (Jul 6, 2008)

Whoops, I posted in the wrong thread. Umm but I am an FA Gone Wild--- should I flash the camera now?


----------



## candygodiva (Jul 6, 2008)

I have a few of those...

When I was in Second Grade even, this young fella would sit behind me and grab my ass, about once almost every day with some excuse or another. I'd give him the stink-eye, and he'd just smile at me and giggle.:blush:...boys

In High School one fella had been flirting a little with me amongst a group, giving me the sweet eyes. I was a noob. I had no idea what was going on. Just before taking off with his friends, he reaches out for a handshake, and when I take his hand he puts my hand on his crotch, where I realized that he was quite hard. I was speachless..and he just turns and runs to catch up with his friends.

Another guy in High School grabbed my backpack from me, and refused to give it back till I gave him a kiss. We fussed back and forth till my bus was about to leave me..so I relented and gave him a quick peck on the lips..and I hauled my fat ass to the bus as fast as I could waddle.

Once I was walking back to the car, after a huge argument with my ex-husband, and this guy walked up behind me and asked me if he could recite a poem of his to me, so he could try to put a smile on my beautiful face. I stopped and said ok, sure. So he did..and it was beautiful. Too bad I was married to a jackass. If I'd have been single... it would have been on! *sigh*

That's all I can remember at the moment..but I'm positive there are more from my youth, including all those 'doctor and house games', 'flashing incidents', 'tackle football with the guys', and the occasional guy who would pick on me at school, then hang out with me as a 'friend' around the neighborhood. Just one of the guys..yeah right. I was the guy with the thunder thighs and tits. LOL  All this..and I didn't know what BBW or FA stood for till I was freaking 30 years old...doh!:doh:


----------



## Kortana (Jul 6, 2008)

I work in a very male dominated industry and some men just can't understand how a woman can be just as good or better than them. I was working for a company a couple of years ago and there was a guy who was obviously in the wrong career and he didn't like to have to take advice from me- not only a woman but a fat woman. We would get into discussions on the proper methods of doing business and because I was at the top I was assigned as his mentor. We would argue all the time and on many occasions he would go into the "Fat" attack. He once verbally attacked me outside and the best he could throw at me was calling me a FAT BITCH. It was always an insult fat related- as if I had never heard that before. Anyway, I just figured he was one of those fat haters and woman haters to boot- jealous that I could succeed in this male domaniated industry. Anyway- I went to a BBW party recently and guess who was there?

Turns out he is an FA- heck, he could be reading this board right now.

My BF and friends laughed so hard when we saw him there and I told them who is was...


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

oh yeah i'm sure it would've been totally different...but i'm kinda glad it wasn't. I mean, looking back it's so cute to see how naive i was lol



olwen said:


> Now those are real friends.  Do you ever wonder if you would have reacted differently if you were thin? I wonder about that and I think I would have been more bold then if I were if only because I would probably have been more familiar with that sort of behavior from guys....


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL i suppose it could've been titled that as well ...and i've had my moments like that too lol

Once i pulled over at a gas station just to wash my front windshield. It was a weekend and really late and the gas station was closed. This goodlooking young guy pulled up in one of those really big trucks the young kids drive down here lol. He said..."umm ya need some help with that"...i was thinking..c'mon it's not like this is hard..i'm just washing my windshield lol. So i said "noo...i got it under control"..and he asked again..and i said no again. He seemed disheartened and drove away...then i was like D'OH!!!! :doh: i was totally bent over this car trying to wash my windshield..he was hitting on me lol...i had no idea til after he'd left hehe



ripley said:


> I don't know if mine are less FA gone wild than they are BBW gone clueless, lol, but I'm gonna tell 'em anyway.
> 
> OMG I am really, really clueless.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

lol that's so cute...reminds me of when i was a kid. We grew up with these kids down the street and one of the boys was a year older than me. We were little..probably around 9 or 10. He'd do things to aggrivate me and i'd tell him if he didn't stop that i was gonna kiss him. He'd keep doing the stuff and i'd chase him down, tackle him and then kiss him all over his face and he loved every minute of it hehe. (i still do this to Bruce btw ...old habits never die lol). 

when we were in high school the boy told me that if i lost weight he'd let me be his girlfriend  i told him "if i lost weight, i wouldn't want to be your girlfriend" LOL



candygodiva said:


> Another guy in High School grabbed my backpack from me, and refused to give it back till I gave him a kiss. We fussed back and forth till my bus was about to leave me..so I relented and gave him a quick peck on the lips..and I hauled my fat ass to the bus as fast as I could waddle.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

omg that's funny!!! i had that happen to with one of the kids from high school ...can we say "denial" lol



Kortana said:


> He once verbally attacked me outside and the best he could throw at me was calling me a FAT BITCH.
> 
> Turns out he is an FA- heck, he could be reading this board right now.
> 
> My BF and friends laughed so hard when we saw him there and I told them who is was...


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

c'mon don't be shy...post one of your stories  hehe



ayschucks said:


> Whoops, I posted in the wrong thread. Umm but I am an FA Gone Wild--- should I flash the camera now?


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 7, 2008)

FA's gone wild? =o

So, if I understand the premise correctle, we're going to be intoxicated and/or stupid, and some fat girl will hold a camera and offer us a dimebag of weed or a 5 dollar bill to take off our shirts and make out with each other to impress her? Yes?

*reads opening post*

Ooooh. Okay. My bad. :doh: 

Well, I remember fondly the days when I worked at the local library shelving books while I listened to books on tape. This one time, a girl came with her group of friends. She was fat. Rotund. Moon-faced. Pretty, cute, and sexy. Adjectives. 
Anyway, she had a shirt that didn't quite fit right, because she kept tugging it down to cover all her belly. The thing was, when she tugged it, she breifly bought it up, showing more belly, and I was so engrossed in this sight that I walked straight into a turnstyle full of books, sending both the books on the shelf, the books I was carrying, and my own person crashing to the ground.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

roflmao...that made me laugh....reeeeeally hard lol




Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> The thing was, when she tugged it, she breifly bought it up, showing more belly, and I was so engrossed in this sight that I walked straight into a turnstyle full of books, sending both the books on the shelf, the books I was carrying, and my own person crashing to the ground.


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2008)

Me too.  Too cute.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Jul 7, 2008)

I love reading these!! 
I know I have had my share.. but I can't remember them lol. 
Imma try, and once I do, I'll be posting :-D


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

it's actually kinda sad cuz since we all left college we've not all hung out in number of years...but since posting those memories i've been able to get in touch with them all tonight and gonna get us all together  yay a reunion lol



olwen said:


> Now those are real friends.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok i'm gonna hold you to it...and Ella...still waiting on yours too lol



BrownEyedChica said:


> I love reading these!!
> I know I have had my share.. but I can't remember them lol.
> Imma try, and once I do, I'll be posting :-D


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 7, 2008)

Kortana said:


> My "FAdar" was non existant before I met my boyfriend. I had been to some BBW parties but never really knew the difference between those guys and true FA's. The guys at the parties would hit on me but it really isn't the same way in which my BF did.
> 
> my BF was all touchy and grabbing me in ways that other guys had not, and I remember thinking- what the hell is he doing? And I kept telling him to stop gabbing my belly like that! And pinching my fat arms and stuff. I remember telling my friends that it was so weird. But now I totally get it! And lord knows if he stopped doing it now, I would freak cause I love it!!!!



After 5 years my girlfriend _still_ hates it when I do that. But she's awesome because she lets me anyway


----------



## olwen (Jul 7, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> oh yeah i'm sure it would've been totally different...but i'm kinda glad it wasn't. I mean, looking back it's so cute to see how naive i was lol



Oh man, thinking about that stuff makes me groan. :doh:

I did think of another time - hadn't thought about it in years. I was at a party in high school and this guy who looked vaguely familiar started talking to me. Turned out he was an elementary school classmate. He was quiet and unasumming then so I didn't remember him, but I saw he had become - hot. He tells me he had the biggest crush on me in elementary school, but never had the balls to talk to me or ask me out. I didn't believe him and to prove his point, he grabs me and just starts kissing me in front of all these people. I was shocked, so was my best friend. We exchanged numbers after that, but not much else happened and it just sort of fizzled. Oh well.



largenlovely said:


> it's actually kinda sad cuz since we all left college we've not all hung out in number of years...but since posting those memories i've been able to get in touch with them all tonight and gonna get us all together  yay a reunion lol



That is good. I do hope ya'll have fun.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

Back in the winter, I was wearing a jacket under my coat when I walked into work. I was had the jacket and my coat undone when I decided to go out and help to salt down the parking lot. As I was trying to zip up my too-tight jacket over my belly and breasts, I heard one of the guys I work with inhale sharply/loudly and looked up to see him watching me zip up.

I still wonder if that was because he was disgusted....or if he liked it 
What does anyone think?


----------



## ripley (Jul 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Back in the winter, I was wearing a jacket under my coat when I walked into work. I was had the jacket and my coat undone when I decided to go out and help to salt down the parking lot. As I was trying to zip up my too-tight jacket over my belly and breasts, I heard one of the guys I work with inhale sharply/loudly and looked up to see him watching me zip up.
> 
> I still wonder if that was because he was disgusted....or if he liked it
> What does anyone think?



Could've been a sympathy inhale to make it easier to zip.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 7, 2008)

ripley said:


> Could've been a sympathy inhale to make it easier to zip.





I kind of think the guy might be closet because he was constantly "harrassing" one of the other office ladies there....a woman bigger than me. She took it as harrassing....but I wondered if it was actually his way of flirting. He seemed to want her attention all the time......
He brought a thin woman to the Christmas party.....but that doesn't mean anything......


----------



## olwen (Jul 7, 2008)

GEF, I think he liked it.


----------



## Fairest Epic (Jul 8, 2008)

olwen said:


> GEF, I think he liked it.



i second that!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 8, 2008)

I was talking to him about salads today...and dark chocolate


----------



## snuggletiger (Jul 8, 2008)

:eat1:mmmmmmm chocolate andes mints i hope


----------



## goofy girl (Jul 8, 2008)

Greenie, maybe he was afraid you were gonna get the girls caught in the zipper??


----------



## Elfcat (Jul 8, 2008)

I was semi-closeted in high school, in the sense that I talked around the "F-word". But anyone who was attentive at to whom I gazed could have figured it out. I did make mention of it after a fashion sometimes. Once I took a slightly out of focus picture of one of my favorite girls and was developing it in photo class. The teacher said, "She's a little soft." I said in a dreamy voice, "Yeah I know." "I wasn't talking about her endowments," he said. In another class, the teacher was having us put together Greek-root words, and I proudly declared myself to be a "megagynamaniac".

Any feeling of having to be secretive about my feelings was pretty much shattered by NAAFA upon first contact. I haven't looked back since. I don't want to be in a secret society. I want to be among loud and proud comrades. I want to stand before the juggernaut of hate and say _no passeran._


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

I got one to add to this lol....

We went out this past weekend for my best friends birthday and wound up at this club. As usual, i was the fattest girl in the room lol. We were taking lots of pics and this one fella walked over to me and asked to get a picture with me. I'd post it here but I don't want to do so without permission because i'd be outing the guy LOL. He was obviously a closet case because he was there with his girlfriend!!...and she was relatively thin.

I told him a couple times that i had a boyfriend..but he was not phased by this. The guy kept coming over to our table and trying to put his arm around me and was flirting, winking, telling me he wanted to get my myspace so he could make sure to see the pics, told me he was an "ass man" (which was obvious being that he was flirting with ME when his girlfriend was there...that constitutes an ass in my book lol) but he was so obvious that his girlfriend actually shot me a nasty look and stormed out of the club!!! He followed suit but i'm sure he got a "what the hell were you doing flirting with that humongous girl for?!?!" speech lol

I guess chalk one up for the fatties...because this scenario is all too often of the opposite kind.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

Crap i guess i'll add another one lol...that last sentence i just wrote in the other post made me think of it...i know of a lot of fat girls have discussed their own guys flirting with skinny girls and such ...but here's a great story 

I went out with this fella once a number of years ago...we decided to go to a pool bar and shoot some pool and have a couple of drinks. We were at the bar ordering our drinks and the slim attractive female bartender shot me a smug look as if to say "i could have your man if i wanted him" and started flirting with him....RIGHT in front of me. i KNEW my date was only into fat girls (because of my screening process lol) Our pool table was right by the bar...i turned around and bent over the pool table to make my shot and called my dates name. He saw me bent over the pool table with a "come hither look" calling for him and he came RUNNING...left her in mid sentence hahaha. I looked back at her and shot HER a smug look that said "no you can't" LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

This all reminds me of back when I was a teen and had a thin friend I always hung around with. Whenever we met a new guy that showed some interest towards me, she would just have to get all flirty and try to take all of his attention for herself.
However....every once in a while, there would be a guy whose attention she couldn't take from me.... I ended up using her at a 'test" for the guys I would see/like. If they seemed to prefer me over her, then they definitely had a chance at my interest


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

this happened to one of my chubby girlfriends over the weekend. She met a guy at the club and her cousins thin attractive wife started flirting with him *cough* bitch *cough* lol. 

Fortunately he was a decent guy and blew the girl off which definitely got my friends attention  



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I ended up using her at a 'test" for the guys I would see/like. If they seemed to prefer me over her, then they definitely had a chance at my interest


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 27, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This all reminds me of back when I was a teen and had a thin friend I always hung around with. Whenever we met a new guy that showed some interest towards me, she would just have to get all flirty and try to take all of his attention for herself.
> However....every once in a while, there would be a guy whose attention she couldn't take from me.... I ended up using her at a 'test" for the guys I would see/like. If they seemed to prefer me over her, then they definitely had a chance at my interest



Don't ya just love women like that. What a great way to turn it to your advantage. I love reading everyones stories here. Things like this just dont happen to me. My area must be an FA free zone or I'm just oblivious


----------



## BBWModel (Jul 27, 2008)

OMG! I love this story! I work in a male dominated industry also. But while I have found acceptance from my co-workers, it's the cutomers that have had some problems with it.

Out of the 14 guys that I work with, 5 of them have told me they like BBW's and are very open about it! It was never like this in California, wether they were closet FA's out there, or what, I'm not sure. But it sure has been good for the ego! LOL



Kortana said:


> I work in a very male dominated industry and some men just can't understand how a woman can be just as good or better than them. I was working for a company a couple of years ago and there was a guy who was obviously in the wrong career and he didn't like to have to take advice from me- not only a woman but a fat woman. We would get into discussions on the proper methods of doing business and because I was at the top I was assigned as his mentor. We would argue all the time and on many occasions he would go into the "Fat" attack. He once verbally attacked me outside and the best he could throw at me was calling me a FAT BITCH. It was always an insult fat related- as if I had never heard that before. Anyway, I just figured he was one of those fat haters and woman haters to boot- jealous that I could succeed in this male domaniated industry. Anyway- I went to a BBW party recently and guess who was there?
> 
> Turns out he is an FA- heck, he could be reading this board right now.
> 
> My BF and friends laughed so hard when we saw him there and I told them who is was...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 27, 2008)

BBWModel said:


> OMG! I love this story! I work in a male dominated industry also. But while I have found acceptance from my co-workers, it's the cutomers that have had some problems with it.
> 
> Out of the 14 guys that I work with, 5 of them have told me they like BBW's and are very open about it! It was never like this in California, wether they were closet FA's out there, or what, I'm not sure. But it sure has been good for the ego! LOL



Lol, when I worked in the garage, I could occasionally expect shit like that from some menfolk. Like the one time the owner was talking to a new customer and told me to move his car into the bay. I asked the customer for his keys and he seemed hesitant to give them to me and asked if I could drive a five speed....I told him I can drive a bus if I needed to. What I didn't understand about that attitude was this...if he trusted the guy behind the counter to take his car apart...why didn't he trust the guy behind the counter that hired me to know I could drive his car? :blink: :doh:

Worse though than any guy that came in there was a woman once. She called on the phone and wanted to speak with a man....didn't say "mechanic" or "service advisor"....just immediately asked for a man. So I pressed her a bit as to what it was she needed to know. She wanted to know about a used car inspection service we offered and when I told her I could assist her, she insisted that I couldn't. So I asked if she would like to speak to the service manager and she said yes. The service manager was a woman....... 
So as she was arguing to speak with a man about her car, I asked the male owner, that just walked in, if he wanted to speak to her. To his credit, he shook his head no and said he has employees that can help her  :happy:

Anyhoo, that lady couldn't be helped because my boss hired females to work in his garage :blink:
Women with that attitude harm other women way more than any man could, IMO.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 27, 2008)

My very best girlfriend actually used me as her test dummy for a while i'm sure. A number of her boyfriends wound up having a thing for me...and that was really really tough on my end, because i was worried that she'd resent me for it. It got to the point that i would say the most gross disgusting things i could think of around her boyfriends....which doesn't always work btw. Though i'm not sure HOW. I mean, you shoulda heard some of the stuff that would come out of my mouth. I'm sure she knew i was doing that stuff on purpose lol, because she knows me so well. We've been best friends for almost 20 years at this point. Oddly enough, we've never discussed this though...

Finally she met a great guy who she's been married to for 7 years and he's not so much as ever made any kind of pass at me  

Here they are....my very best friend who is like a sister to me and her hubby.

Oh no...another thread idea hehe 

View attachment SharronandJeff.jpg


----------



## Kennys770 (Jul 28, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> this happened to one of my chubby girlfriends over the weekend. She met a guy at the club and her cousins thin attractive wife started flirting with him *cough* bitch *cough* lol.
> 
> Fortunately he was a decent guy and blew the girl off which definitely got my friends attention



Anybody else annoyed that this married lady felt the need to flirt with a guy who was obviously interested in someone else? Kudos to him for hanging with the person he wanted to, but what was that lady's problem?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 28, 2008)

I can't think of any stories but I'm loving this thread. SUBSCRIBING!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm not sure..my sister is way more attractive and much younger than this woman.. but my sister said that she was also flirting with HER hubby. My brother in law said he had to turn his back on her so she'd keep her hands off his leg.

It must have been some sort of insecurity thing on her part..and a need to have the attention of every male within 100 yards lol



Kennys770 said:


> Anybody else annoyed that this married lady felt the need to flirt with a guy who was obviously interested in someone else? Kudos to him for hanging with the person he wanted to, but what was that lady's problem?


----------



## Dragonsspite (Jul 28, 2008)

Had to join in these stories are fantastic

A couple of months ago I was at the dollar store in town, where I purchased some socks (not having a matching pair at home, due to my kids). Upon leaving the store I opened the trunk of my car, sat on the ledge and proceded to take off my shoes and put on the socks. I noticed a man across the way stop and watch me. Thinking nothing of it, reshod and ready to go, I closed my trunk and walked into another store that shares a parking lot with the dollar store. The man who had watched me re sock myself followed, though I am sure he had been ready to leave when he started watching me. Imediatley I though.. stalker!! But no, he did follow me through the ENTIRE store, however he struck up a conversation with me while i was perusing books and was very nice. Loved the fact that I had changed socks right there in the parking lot, commented on my toe ring, and as we both headed to our prospective vehicles he left me with the parting line.. Red hair, blue eyes and you read yourself to sleep at night.. what a shame.
I had the biggest smile for hours after that.. then realized I hadnt given him my number(smacking myself in the head)... never have run into him again.


----------



## alienlanes (Jul 28, 2008)

About five years ago I was working at a bookstore when I noticed a tall, beautiful SSBBW. One of my coworkers was helping her find a book, and she was cracking jokes, smiling broadly, generally being confident and outgoing. He couldn't find the book she was looking for, so after she walked away I pretended not to notice that she had already been helped and asked her what book she wanted.

She laughed and said "It's by Mo'nique -- it's called _Skinny Women Are Evil_."

Total hormonal-surge brain shutdown at this point. I tried to say something flirtatious, but all I could manage were little squeaking noises .

We didn't have the book in stock .


----------



## mszwebs (Jul 28, 2008)

SlackerFA said:


> About five years ago I was working at a bookstore when I noticed a tall, beautiful SSBBW. One of my coworkers was helping her find a book, and she was cracking jokes, smiling broadly, generally being confident and outgoing. He couldn't find the book she was looking for, so after she walked away I pretended not to notice that she had already been helped and asked her what book she wanted.
> 
> She laughed and said "It's by Mo'nique -- it's called _Skinny Women Are Evil_."
> 
> ...



You should have ordered it so she had to come back, silly!


----------



## FreneticFang (Jul 28, 2008)

The original post was so sweet. More stories


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 28, 2008)

Dragonsspite said:


> Had to join in these stories are fantastic
> 
> A couple of months ago I was at the dollar store in town, where I purchased some socks (not having a matching pair at home, due to my kids). Upon leaving the store I opened the trunk of my car, sat on the ledge and proceded to take off my shoes and put on the socks. I noticed a man across the way stop and watch me. Thinking nothing of it, reshod and ready to go, I closed my trunk and walked into another store that shares a parking lot with the dollar store. The man who had watched me re sock myself followed, though I am sure he had been ready to leave when he started watching me. Imediatley I though.. stalker!! But no, he did follow me through the ENTIRE store, however he struck up a conversation with me while i was perusing books and was very nice. Loved the fact that I had changed socks right there in the parking lot, commented on my toe ring, and as we both headed to our prospective vehicles he left me with the parting line.. Red hair, blue eyes and you read yourself to sleep at night.. what a shame.
> I had the biggest smile for hours after that.. then realized I hadnt given him my number(smacking myself in the head)... never have run into him again.




Lol, this reminded me of my ex-bf that always swore that certain men just love fat redheads....he did so I suppose that's why he thought everyone else might


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

I too am guilty of something like this.

Anyone see the movie Airplane where the gay guy hops into his co-worker and goes "Larry's getting larger?" while feeling him up?

Well me and my ex-fiancee were going out to eat/shop one night, this was just after we had gotten engaged. She was complaining about how full she was as we were leaving the food court section of the mall so I turned and put my hands on her stomach and screamed "LIZY'S GETTING LARGER" like 25 people turned and looked and her face turned bright red.

I was about 19 at the time :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I too am guilty of something like this.
> 
> Anyone see the movie Airplane where the gay guy hops into his co-worker and goes "Larry's getting larger?" while feeling him up?
> 
> ...



So, how long after that were you no longer engaged? haha just curious.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> So, how long after that were you no longer engaged? haha just curious.



Actually to be honest that probably was one of the reasons why we broke up, not so much the actual event but the idea of her possibly getting larger.

The reason we broke up was she wanted to lose weight to fit in her prom dress and later her wedding dress. Apparently at 5'6 150 lbs, she was "too fat" for her dress which was picked before we even started dating. Hell she was 125 lbs when we first met and I knew right then and there I wanted to be with her, size didn't matter to me, she was that cool to be with.

Now this is where my youth an inexperience came into play. While she was on her quest to lose weight she became very very bitchy, and she would snap at me at a moment's notice. I've always been a hothead myself so one night we got into a huge fight over her being on a diet and being a bitch and I couldn't take it anymore. I broke it off with her because in my 19 year old head I couldn't deal with her dieting and being mean to me.

Now my 22 year old self is kicking my 19 year old version because all I had to do was wait till after prom and the wedding. Not to mention if I ever got her pregnant she would gain weight automatically, she'd have no choice in the matter. She comes from a fat italian family so i'm sure if she did up putting on a few that no one would have gave a damn, plus I would have been there to say it looked great on her and stuff....all I had to do was wait for the weight so to speak. I know someone's gonna chime in (they always do) and say "yadda yadda you should date her for her, not for her size, how you can like someone more for being a certain size is offensive, yadda yadda" and to that I say...go visit Doc Brown, borrow the DeLorean and go back in time to July 2005 and tell me that.


----------



## Waxwing (Jul 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> Now my 22 year old self is kicking my 19 year old version because all I had to do was wait till after prom and the wedding. Not to mention if I ever got her pregnant she would gain weight automatically, she'd have no choice in the matter. She comes from a fat italian family so i'm sure if she did up putting on a few that no one would have gave a damn, plus I would have been there to say it looked great on her and stuff....all I had to do was wait for the weight so to speak. I know someone's gonna chime in (they always do) and say "yadda yadda you should date her for her, not for her size, how you can like someone more for being a certain size is offensive, yadda yadda" and to that I say...go visit Doc Brown, borrow the DeLorean and go back in time to July 2005 and tell me that.



It's fine to not date someone because they don't fit a particular thing that you really really love sexually. I think the part that people are going to object to is the assumption that she would have been fat whether she wanted to or not. 

Also, not all pregnant women gain a lot of weight. 

Also, if she wants to be thin she wants to be thin. You want a girl who loves her size and isn't struggling to change it.

Also, I'm gonna quit saying "also" now.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

Waxwing said:


> It's fine to not date someone because they don't fit a particular thing that you really really love sexually. I think the part that people are going to object to is the assumption that she would have been fat whether she wanted to or not.
> 
> Also, not all pregnant women gain a lot of weight.
> 
> ...



Lol did you not see the last part of my post?

Tell all the "also's" to the 2005 version of me, the 2008 version knows all of this.

I could date anyone as long as they make me laugh, aren't bitchy and my friends and family can get along with them. Size, color and social status means diddly squat to me. I'd rather go out with a 30 year old thin woman that can have a good time with me just by walking hand in hand down a beach than a 21 year old fat girl that wants to get drunk every friday night and call me at 4 in the morning when i'm trying to sleep or at work.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 28, 2008)

A follow up to the first part.....

I'm not saying she was going to be fat no matter what, I was just mad that she was so opposed to possibly being fat at some point knowing I liked that sort of thing. She was 125 lbs when we first met and I fell in love with her anyway.

I know not all women gain a lot of weight during pregnancy, but my point was she and any other mother in history was going to gain weight anyway. Even if you're a fitness model and or have studied every pregnancy book on the planet, you still will gain 20-25 lbs to at least be able to carry the baby.

I can say for a fact there was no way my ex would be that efficient with a pregnancy. In my head I was thinking, combine her increased appetite from being pregnant with her family's passion for food to begin with, and me being an admirier for big girls, telling her she looks more and more beautiful every day....she most likely would have blown up like a balloon.

This is all conjectual, but that was my thinking.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 28, 2008)

Ok people lets not digress. We all want more Fa gone wild stories. They make me happy.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 28, 2008)

I absolutely love this thread! It's so sweet...

I don't know if I have any stories like that. At least nothing that I remember at this very moment...

My fiance, on the other hand, always has little random tidbits about things he's done...

When he was younger, he was a manager at a movie theatre..... Free movies for fatties everywhere, all the time. 

I'm not really sure how he got away with that.


----------



## Dragonsspite (Jul 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol, this reminded me of my ex-bf that always swore that certain men just love fat redheads....he did so I suppose that's why he thought everyone else might



I have found that since Ive gone red I attract alot more attention!


----------



## Dragonsspite (Jul 28, 2008)

one time when i was working as a driver I was unloading and happened to be standing by the road waiting for paperwork. Another driver(very nice looking young guy) who was heading out came to a dead stop in the middle of the road and motioned me over to his truck.. the whole time letting traffic back up behind him. When I climbed up to talk to him figuring he was lost he smiled sweetly, said "your beautiful, can I have your number!" Unfortunalty at the time I was married but it was so nice!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 28, 2008)

lol Bruce did that when he worked at a Pizza place when he was younger...need more breadsticks? here ya go on the house!!! lol



babyjeep21 said:


> My fiance, on the other hand, always has little random tidbits about things he's done...
> 
> When he was younger, he was a manager at a movie theatre..... Free movies for fatties everywhere, all the time.
> 
> I'm not really sure how he got away with that.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 28, 2008)

I remembered an experience that I was never really quite sure about. So I'm sure you can all let me know. Last summer I was driving downhill when a truck pulled in front of me. I had to quickly slam on my breaks and swerve to avoid the truck. As this happened my break line snapped and made the whole incident more traumatic. Well I missed the truck and was able to get my car stopped and pulled over to the side of the road. So AAA comes to tow my car and its a really cute guy who was about six or seven years younger than me. He talked to me the entire time he was putting the car on the lift and I noticed him sneaking peaks at my cleavage. While in the truck on the drive to the garage he asked me questions about myself and we had a great conversation. So he gets my car off the lift and he can finally leave but he is still hanging around talking. We ended up having a friend in common and he wanted me to take his number to give to that friend in case I ran into him. Ok this is where I got stupid, I told him I didnt want to take it cause I rarely see that person and who knew when I would see him:doh:. He tried to give it to me again but I didnt take it. I just dont get if he really wanted to give it to me or if he really wanted me to give it to the person we both knew. If he wanted to give it to me why didnt he just ask for mine. 
So later on I realized I actually had his number cause he had to call me when he was looking for my car but I never called him cause I just didnt know for sure if he was interested. I think a man should spell it out more clearly cause I have misjudged interest before. but thats another story


----------



## babyjeep21 (Jul 28, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I remembered an experience that I was never really quite sure about. So I'm sure you can all let me know. Last summer I was driving downhill when a truck pulled in front of me. I had to quickly slam on my breaks and swerve to avoid the truck. As this happened my break line snapped and made the whole incident more traumatic. Well I missed the truck and was able to get my car stopped and pulled over to the side of the road. So AAA comes to tow my car and its a really cute guy who was about six or seven years younger than me. He talked to me the entire time he was putting the car on the lift and I noticed him sneaking peaks and my cleavage. While in the truck on the drive to the garage he asked me questions about myself and we had a great conversation. So he gets my car off the lift and he can finally leave but he is still hanging around talking. We ended up having a friend in common and he wanted me to take his number to give to that friend in case I ran into him. Ok this is where I got stupid, I told him I didnt want to take it cause I rarely see that person and who knew when I would see him:doh:. He tried to give it to me again but I didnt take it. I just dont get if he really wanted to give it to me or if he really wanted me to give it to the person we both knew. If he wanted to give it to me why didnt he just ask for mine.
> So later on I realized I actually had his number cause he had to call me when he was looking for my car but I never called him cause I just didnt know for sure if he was interested. I think a man should spell it out more clearly cause I have misjudged interest before. but thats another story



Regardless of what his story was, he was giving YOU his number. 

Asking you for your number is a bit more obvious.... and can run the risk of being shot down.

He probably didn't think you'd think anything of taking his number... You'd just take it. Don't worry about it. I think most of us have been there!


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah i think he was trying to make a move hehe. Some guys are just shy and he was probably one of them. Though, I understand where you're coming from...Lord knows i had a couple of DUH moments in the past as far as men hitting on me lol



KendraLee said:


> I just dont get if he really wanted to give it to me or if he really wanted me to give it to the person we both knew. If he wanted to give it to me why didnt he just ask for mine.


----------



## icedemon428 (Jul 30, 2008)

This was two years ago in the fall semester of my junior year of college and after all the loose ends with my last girlfriend had been tied up. I was antsy and had committed myself to doing something completely out of character and introducing myself to someone on a whim. In the past, I had let myself go with the flow and see where friendships led to, and if they had potential, we'd end up dating, so this whole talking up girls thing was a radical new concept for me. 

This time was different though. I swore it would be. I was eating at the dining hall with some friends after a wicked round of racquetball. The four of us usually sat around talking about random things well after we were full, and would usually end up leaving all at once on the whim of one of our more headstrong and decisive group members. This night, though, each of my friends had left at varying intervals of the meal, and I was left to observe a jaw-droppingly stunning pear-shaped girl sitting alone in a booth not far from me. I had seen her around several times before this and was consistently transfixed by her voluptuous figure, so I decided to have a go at talking to her. I was in my sweaty, unflattering gym clothes, my hair all a mess, and completely unshaven, but I walked past her, put my tray on the conveyor, turned back and asked her if she minded having some company. I don't think she was at all prepared for something like this to happen, but we ended up talking until the early morning hours and having a really awesome time together. 

The end of the story is dull and ultimately ends with us breaking up over frivolous points that, in retrospect, I should have dealt with, but that's for another thread.


----------



## J34 (Jul 31, 2008)

great thread


----------



## Ojiryojoji (Jul 31, 2008)

Sadly I too have found myself strolling back and forth at places (such as the mall or while at work) where I might happen to have spotted a lovely BBW. 

Unfortunately those are generally not moments where I've been able to come up with any decent sort of excuse to talk to them. It looks a tad odd to pop up out of the blue and start a conversation I'd think. Perhaps I just havent worked out a suitable segueway from "hello" to " You're so purdy!" just yet.

Ah well. C'est la vie.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 31, 2008)

Ojiryojoji said:


> Sadly I too have found myself strolling back and forth at places (such as the mall or while at work) where I might happen to have spotted a lovely BBW.
> 
> Unfortunately those are generally not moments where I've been able to come up with any decent sort of excuse to talk to them.* It looks a tad odd to pop up out of the blue and start a conversation I'd think*. Perhaps I just havent worked out a suitable segueway from "hello" to " You're so purdy!" just yet.
> 
> Ah well. C'est la vie.



Oddly enough, I think thats what I've always been waiting for.
I remember a commercial from when I was a kid ( I think it was for a womans body spray) where a woman would be walking down the street turning all the mens heads and one man in particular turned to follow her, grabbed a bunch of flowers and intercepted her to give them to her. Now by todays standards a lot of people would consider that stalkerish but really what better way to get the attention of someone who catches your eye (You can wait till you get to know her better to find out she's crazy). I know its just a stupid commercial but It just always stayed with me.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll repeat myself because I look back and chuckle at the insanity of random strangers.

3 years ago, I worked in a children's garden. Frequently childless adults would wander in, from the main garden. The biggest draw was the chocolate exhibit which happened only once a year. We gave out cacao nibs and made an ancient Aztec drink for visitors to consume. Anyway, I noticed a man who kept looking in my direction. At first, I thought he was staring at my thin co-worker, but no, I was the lucky recipient of his laser beam gaze. He kept scanning me up and down, but it wasn't done with malice or contempt. His fat female companion confirmed my suspicions that he was an FA. 
He walked over made small talk, and asked for some of the chocotal. After he took a swig, he said to me "Chocolate is very erotic". I excused myself and went into the storage room. How do you respond to that zinger of line? I run away, and with good reason!
I'm not being an ageist, but he was in his mid-50's and I was 24 at the time. He was also with whom I assumed was his girlfriend and tried to horribly flirt (sexually harass?) once she was a good distance away. Listen, if he was Ewan McGregor, his behavior would have freaked me out (okay maybe not as much...)
So this combines a gone wild story with a men are pigs one.


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 1, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> I'll repeat myself because I look back and chuckle at the insanity of random strangers.
> 
> 3 years ago, I worked in a children's garden. Frequently childless adults would wander in, from the main garden. The biggest draw was the chocolate exhibit which happened only once a year. We gave out cacao nibs and made an ancient Aztec drink for visitors to consume. Anyway, I noticed a man who kept looking in my direction. At first, I thought he was staring at my thin co-worker, but no, I was the lucky recipient of his laser beam gaze. He kept scanning me up and down, but it wasn't done with malice or contempt. His fat female companion confirmed my suspicions that he was an FA.
> He walked over made small talk, and asked for some of the chocotal. After he took a swig, he said to me "Chocolate is very erotic". I excused myself and went into the storage room. How do you respond to that zinger of line? I run away, and with good reason!
> ...



I can relate, It seems most of my admirers are old or older men and I'm just not interested in someone that much older than me. At 24 I don't see any reason why you wouldnt be freaked out by interest from a man more than half your age unles you were into older men.


----------



## olwen (Aug 1, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I can relate, It seems most of my admirers are old or older men and I'm just not interested in someone that much older than me. At 24 I don't see any reason why you wouldnt be freaked out by interest from a man more than half your age unles you were into older men.



Ah, fortunately or unfortunately (depending on how you look at it), when it comes to fat love, older men tend to be more mature about it. They're just more comfortable with themselves and what's more, they know how to handle themselves and a fat woman to boot. Obviously, this isn't true for every older man, and it doesn't mean that younger men wouldn't be mature either, but chances are...the idea of being with an older gentleman doesn't bother me anymore.


----------



## MissToodles (Aug 1, 2008)

olwen said:


> Ah, fortunately or unfortunately (depending on how you look at it), when it comes to fat love, older men tend to be more mature about it. They're just more comfortable with themselves and what's more, they know how to handle themselves and a fat woman to boot. Obviously, this isn't true for every older man, and it doesn't mean that younger men wouldn't be mature either, but chances are...the idea of being with an older gentleman doesn't bother me anymore.



It wasn't the age, it was the whole "chocolate is erotic" line combined with his girlfriend being around. I mean, I think that's a pretty crappy pickup line. Gotta love wackos though.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> He walked over made small talk, and asked for some of the chocotal. After he took a swig, he said to me "Chocolate is very erotic". I excused myself and went into the storage room.




I thought you were going to say that you had to walk away quickly so you wouldn't burst out loudly laughing in his face 
I have done that before.....


----------



## Shosh (Aug 1, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> My very best girlfriend actually used me as her test dummy for a while i'm sure. A number of her boyfriends wound up having a thing for me...and that was really really tough on my end, because i was worried that she'd resent me for it. It got to the point that i would say the most gross disgusting things i could think of around her boyfriends....which doesn't always work btw. Though i'm not sure HOW. I mean, you shoulda heard some of the stuff that would come out of my mouth. I'm sure she knew i was doing that stuff on purpose lol, because she knows me so well. We've been best friends for almost 20 years at this point. Oddly enough, we've never discussed this though...
> 
> Finally she met a great guy who she's been married to for 7 years and he's not so much as ever made any kind of pass at me
> 
> ...



That is a lovely pic of the two of them.


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2008)

MissToodles said:


> It wasn't the age, it was the whole "chocolate is erotic" line combined with his girlfriend being around. I mean, I think that's a pretty crappy pickup line. Gotta love wackos though.



Ah, yeah come to think of it, that is a bad pick up line. But still better than some of the ones I get all time. The one I hate the most is "com'ere for a sec, can I talk to you?" It's worse if they throw in Mommie, baby, shorty, or gordita. Ewww. There have been a couple of times when I've stopped and said "Hey, I ain't your baby and no you can't talk to me. You have a nice day."


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 2, 2008)

olwen said:


> Ah, *fortunately or unfortunately (depending on how you look at it), when it comes to fat love, older men tend to be more mature about it. They're just more comfortable with themselves and what's more, they know how to handle themselves and a fat woman to boot. * Obviously, this isn't true for every older man, and it doesn't mean that younger men wouldn't be mature either, but chances are...the idea of being with an older gentleman doesn't bother me anymore.



I completely get that. I think the same could be said for older men in general and not just older men who prefer fat women. My roommate and I have had this conversation before about it usually being older men who appreciate us, not because we're fat, but because after having lived and matured they can truly appreciate and see beauty in all sizes (or maybe their just dirty old men, teasing). I was with a much older man for six years when I was pretty young. unfortunately its just not what I'm attracted to. And too bad cause I'd make many of the old guys in my writing group pretty happy if I were

I agree with MissToodles though about the creepiness of the situation from what he said while at a childrens exhibit and the fact that he was with someone


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Aug 2, 2008)

I dunno. In all the experiences I hear from my friends, older men are the worst. They tend to be the most blatant, the most persistant, and the most creepy. My girlfriend once got a guy twice her age walk up to her at her job and mention that his wife said he could have a three-way and ask if she would join him. XP ugggh


I think some of them have gone from "Old enough to know better" to "too old to care".


----------



## lalatx (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a few

I was working for Home Depot that has a ton of contractors come through. I was helping this one guy pick out a faucet and he kept calling me Darling and trying to hold my hand. Another one I was telling a guy how to install upper cabinets and he looked at me and said " I am looking for a wife, I have 3 kids but I want at least 4 more do you think you fit the bill"... all I could say was no and are you planning on staining or painting your cabinets. 

One time I was coming out of a club and I was waiting outside for a few people and this guy comes up to me and says "You have crazy eyes, but in a good way" he proceeded to try and come to a party with us.

I was about 14 and I was downtown for New Years with my mom and my brother and this drunk college boy came up and asked if he could kiss me being I was cute I said sure so he did. My mom started laughing and told him I was only 14 and he went bug eyed. 

I was at a pub and we were at this table with a bunch of friends and friends of friends. I was wearing a low cut dress and this really hot guy across from me told me to keep laughing b.c my boobs went up and down when I laughed. We ended up spending the rest of the night hanging out and drinking Yeager. It did not go past that night b.c my friend got trashed and our ride had to take her home so I had to go with. 

I went to a club on Halloween 07 and I was dancing with friends and this guy came up behind me and stated dancing than started grabbing me and kissing my neck... I tried to move away but than his hands moved to the my lower front well at that point my friends husband shoved the guy about 5 feet back.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 6, 2008)

ugh i have gotten those too 

I seem to get hit on at gas stations more often than anywhere else lol. I had a guy at a gas station who didn't even say hello he said, "you married?" to which i replied YES!!! lol 

I had another fella follow me out of the gas station to my car and asked if he knew me. I couldn't seem to place him..i actually thought he was being genuine until he then asked if i was married. I said no..and his response? "well i am married, but unhappily so" ...i said, "...and yet still VERY married" and smiled and got in my car and left lol



olwen said:


> But still better than some of the ones I get all time. The one I hate the most is "com'ere for a sec, can I talk to you?"


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 6, 2008)

omg that's hilarious but i would've been so pissed off LOL...what was that guy thinking hahaha



lalatx said:


> One time I was coming out of a club and I was waiting outside for a few people and this guy comes up to me and says "You have crazy eyes, but in a good way" he proceeded to try and come to a party with us.


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 28, 2008)

I dug this thread out of the "oldie but goodie bin" because today I had a FA Gone Wild experience. Though it was not alllll that wild, it's still worthy of a post.

I was driving to work, leaving at my normal time of 7:20am. I was coming out of my sleepy little town and entering onto one of the main roads that cuts through it... The Boston Post Road, otherwise known as Route 1...

As I was sitting at the stop sign and waiting for the traffic to go by from both directions so I could hop on the road to get over to the Parkway, I hear these whistles. I turn to look out my window and there on my left is this man standing there, waiting to cross. He's whistling at me in that "come hither, I want you kinda way" and saying "hey, hey! Let me talk to you, beautiful... please?"

I smiled at him and told him I had to run, going to work and he says "well, can I give you my number, you're beautiful!" 

I politely declined (though in a small way I am kinda wondering why I did... maybe it was the whole 'pickup on the street' kinda thing) and he said "awww, well then I'll see you here again tomorrow morning" and he winked at me. I said "ok" and he said "have a great day, beautiful, keep wearing that gorgeous smile."

And I did... he made me smile.


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 28, 2008)

What a great way to start the day! 





SweetNYLady said:


> I dug this thread out of the "oldie but goodie bin" because today I had a FA Gone Wild experience. Though it was not alllll that wild, it's still worthy of a post.
> 
> I was driving to work, leaving at my normal time of 7:20am. I was coming out of my sleepy little town and entering onto one of the main roads that cuts through it... The Boston Post Road, otherwise known as Route 1...
> 
> ...


----------



## SweetNYLady (Aug 28, 2008)

Hehehe, it was a great way to start the day 





BBWModel said:


> What a great way to start the day!


----------



## biackrlng (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes it is a Great Thread


----------



## Elfcat (Sep 1, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> ugh i have gotten those too
> 
> I seem to get hit on at gas stations more often than anywhere else lol.



That car squeeze is a popular sight then!


----------



## Victim (Sep 1, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> I seem to get hit on at gas stations more often than anywhere else lol.




I guess when they bend over and stick the hose in it makes me want to bend over and...

Hey, how about those Seahawks!


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 4, 2008)

i don't know if it's the car squeeze or the hose action...i'm more inclined to think it's the gas fumes LOL...jk of course  although...i have showed up at the gas station looking quite horrific while just running up for some fast food to come back and hang out on the couch and be a lazy bum...so i dunno WHAT it is about the gas station lol


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 4, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> i don't know if it's the car squeeze or the hose action...i'm more inclined to think it's the gas fumes LOL...jk of course  although...i have showed up at the gas station looking quite horrific while just running up for some fast food to come back and hang out on the couch and be a lazy bum...so i dunno WHAT it is about the gas station lol



Nah, its just you ;-)


----------



## Victim (Sep 28, 2008)

I was in a building yesterday with doors that had rather high windows (it was a decommissioned Naval armory) and there was a short asian BBW trying to see if someone was inside by repeatedly jumping up and trying to see in the window!!!

OMG!!! I almost passed out from the sudden diversion of blood flow from my brain to... elsewhere...


----------



## SupaSexi (Sep 30, 2008)

I asked a friend of mine from Dims (male), why do guys always hit onme when I am looking a mess? I have a gas station across the street from me, so I go there to pick up snacks/cigs and come right back home, so I am hardly ever looking good when I go there, but for some reason EVERY time I go there some dude is trying to flirt with me lol. The times I think I look good, no one will try to talk to me, but when I go out in my sweats with my hair all over the place, they can't get enough of me lol. My friend said he thinks its because we seem more approachable when we are dressed down. I guess this could be the case, but it would be nice to get my mack on when I am looking half decent lol. 



largenlovely said:


> i don't know if it's the car squeeze or the hose action...i'm more inclined to think it's the gas fumes LOL...jk of course  although...i have showed up at the gas station looking quite horrific while just running up for some fast food to come back and hang out on the couch and be a lazy bum...so i dunno WHAT it is about the gas station lol


----------



## largenlovely (Sep 30, 2008)

ugh i feel ya on this lol

I have been texting with a guy from around here that i met online but we'd not met in person yet. 

The other day, i jumped out of bed and threw on a pair of jeans and a tank top. I didn't even brush my HAIR (which was in a clippy in a hair bun)..no makeup...ugh..i looked about as horrible as it gets. I had planned to run an errand that needed my immediate attention and come straight home...oh if only i had lol. I made one extra stop and who was there? THAT guy...we recognized each other and i was just horrified lol...fortunately he wasn't phased by it ...but ugh..whatta horror lol



SupaSexi said:


> I asked a friend of mine from Dims (male), why do guys always hit onme when I am looking a mess?


----------



## Propp Matt (Sep 30, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> The other day, i jumped out of bed and threw on a pair of jeans and a tank top. I didn't even brush my HAIR (which was in a clippy in a hair bun)..no makeup...ugh..i looked about as horrible as it gets.



Hey, Melissa! Don´t worry, your glowing beauty will shine through anything!


Hugs


----------



## Rowan (Sep 30, 2008)

I only have two very minor stories...

I once was walking down the chip aisle (how very foodee of me lol) and this guy walks by and gives me a really nice smile and says "how are you doing" and i was so suprised i just kind of smiled and said "fine thanks"

The other time, I had run to the mall because i couldnt get my phone to work. Now I did not look good at all in my opinion, I had a dress on that was black with two white stripes going down either side and a pair of flip flops...no...not a lick of clothing on underneath. Anyhow, I had plans that evening so I was walking as fast as my fat little legs would take me through that mall and when the Verizon people couldnt help, back to my car. When i got to my car, a guy came up to the other side to say how beautiful he thought i was etc...but then he started to be a bit pervy. But hey....it was quite a nice occurrence for one who doesnt get stuff like that in real life too often if at all


----------



## bigirlover (Sep 30, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I asked a friend of mine from Dims (male), why do guys always hit onme when I am looking a mess? I have a gas station across the street from me, so I go there to pick up snacks/cigs and come right back home, so I am hardly ever looking good when I go there, but for some reason EVERY time I go there some dude is trying to flirt with me lol. The times I think I look good, no one will try to talk to me, but when I go out in my sweats with my hair all over the place, they can't get enough of me lol. My friend said he thinks its because we seem more approachable when we are dressed down. I guess this could be the case, but it would be nice to get my mack on when I am looking half decent lol.



I'm totally off topic here, but your avitar pic and pic o your profile are hot! 

I think that if we like what you look like not all dolled up then we'll flirt... I also agree with the intimidation factor of approaching someone if they'e dressed to impress, but that's just me.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 30, 2008)

Rowan said:


> I only have two very minor stories...
> 
> I once was walking down the chip aisle (how very foodee of me lol) and this guy walks by and gives me a really nice smile and says "how are you doing" and i was so suprised i just kind of smiled and said "fine thanks"
> 
> The other time, I had run to the mall because i couldnt get my phone to work. Now I did not look good at all in my opinion, I had a dress on that was black with two white stripes going down either side and a pair of flip flops...no...not a lick of clothing on underneath. Anyhow, I had plans that evening so I was walking as fast as my fat little legs would take me through that mall and when the Verizon people couldnt help, back to my car. When i got to my car, a guy came up to the other side to say how beautiful he thought i was etc...but then he started to be a bit pervy. But hey....it was quite a nice occurrence for one who doesnt get stuff like that in real life too often if at all



I might have to stalk you in reality then just to show you what it's like.....:wubu:   

That dress sounds nice- pics of it anywhere?


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 30, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I asked a friend of mine from Dims (male), why do guys always hit onme when I am looking a mess? I have a gas station across the street from me, so I go there to pick up snacks/cigs and come right back home, so I am hardly ever looking good when I go there, but for some reason EVERY time I go there some dude is trying to flirt with me lol. The times I think I look good, no one will try to talk to me, but when I go out in my sweats with my hair all over the place, they can't get enough of me lol. My friend said he thinks its because we seem more approachable when we are dressed down. I guess this could be the case, but it would be nice to get my mack on when I am looking half decent lol.



I hardly doubt you could ever look like a mess lol. You're pretty damn cute ;-)


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 1, 2008)

SupaSexi said:


> I asked a friend of mine from Dims (male), why do guys always hit onme when I am looking a mess? I have a gas station across the street from me, so I go there to pick up snacks/cigs and come right back home, so I am hardly ever looking good when I go there, but for some reason EVERY time I go there some dude is trying to flirt with me lol. The times I think I look good, no one will try to talk to me, but when I go out in my sweats with my hair all over the place, they can't get enough of me lol. My friend said he thinks its because we seem more approachable when we are dressed down. I guess this could be the case, but it would be nice to get my mack on when I am looking half decent lol.




You know the same thing happens to me all the time. Sometimes I ask myself why even bother doing the make up or the hair!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 1, 2008)

I was living at home with my parents and their dryer wasn't working. They had a warranty so they called in a repair and for some reason they would come and go and the machine still wouldn't work. My parents were pissed off because they felt the repairmen were underprepared and doing a crappy job each time they came. I was in school and hitting rehearsals for a musical in the afternoon so I was never around for this.

One day rehearsal got canceled. I came home after school and the repairman was there with head in the dryer, plumber's crack on display. Naturally I headed straight for the fridge. He was muttering something to my parents as he reared his head from the dryer and all of a sudden he went silent mid sentence. Mom said he looked straight at my ass and his eyes nearly sprung out of his head. He stood up and spent the rest of the time explaining the complexities of the dryer repair and parts to me as I leaned against fridge eating a nectarine. I felt it would have been rude to walk away which is what I wanted to do but he wasn't even acknowledging my parents. He scurried off to his truck and then came back an hour later with brand new parts, installed them, shook my hand vigorously for the 5th time and then left. My mother nearly pissed herself laughing and teases me about it to this day.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 1, 2008)

Aww. Well, at least you got a repaired dryer out of it. ^_^ 



Sooooo, the big question is, do we now have enough raw material to shot an "FA's Gone Wild" video, complete with repetive tinkly tropical music, FAs half-heartledly making out with each other, and a voice-over by That Really Annoying Announcer Guy Who Sounds So Enthusiastic That Some Kind of Chemical Stimulant Must Be Involved?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey guys...when girls are all done up we are usually looking for someone to approach us...after all we are "preening"...just a thought  So don't be shy to give us eyes when we look our best


----------



## SupaSexi (Oct 1, 2008)

You fella are too kind and thats for the compliments, but if you saw what I looked like right now as I type this post, you might change your minds LOL.



bigirlover said:


> I'm totally off topic here, but your avitar pic and pic o your profile are hot!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 1, 2008)

if by that you mean my ASS..well...yeah, i can see that lol

thanks hon 



Propp Matt said:


> Hey, Melissa! Don´t worry, your glowing beauty will shine through anything!
> 
> 
> Hugs


----------



## Propp Matt (Oct 2, 2008)

Melissa, I can't deny that it was your magnificent curvy body and your beautiful face that caught my interest whenI firsty saw your pics. 
But after reading some of your posts here and there I'm convinced that you´re also a very intelligent, funny and warm-hearted person, and in fact it was that "inner beauty" I was reffering to.

(I prefer to save the "wow!"s, droolings and "awesome!!"s to the paysite forum.)

Hugs

Matt


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 2, 2008)

I was just teasing Matt, but thank you sweetheart :kiss2::blush:



Propp Matt said:


> Melissa, I can't deny that it was your magnificent curvy body and your beautiful face that caught my interest whenI firsty saw your pics.
> But after reading some of your posts here and there I'm convinced that you´re also a very intelligent, funny and warm-hearted person, and in fact it was that "inner beauty" I was reffering to.
> 
> (I prefer to save the "wow!"s, droolings and "awesome!!"s to the paysite forum.)
> ...


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> Hey guys...when girls are all done up we are usually looking for someone to approach us...after all we are "preening"...just a thought  So don't be shy to give us eyes when we look our best



Mebbe, but a lot of the time I think women really dress up mostly for other women.....as you witness here, a lot of what you women tend to consider important, appearance-wise, doesn't matter to a lot of guys a lot of the time. *shrug* Not that all dressed up and done ups just so once in a while isn't nice and all, but I have a suspicion most guys think that reasonably snug jeans and t-shirt, hair off the face (so the face can be seen) and minimal to no make-up looks awfully good on most women.


----------



## Tooz (Oct 2, 2008)

I love reading this thread, but I so rarely get hit on! It's been a long ass time, haha.


----------



## KHayes666 (Oct 2, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I love reading this thread, but I so rarely get hit on! It's been a long ass time, haha.



*walks over to you wearing a pink herringbone suit with a pompadour haircut*

So you from Tennessee because you're the only ten I see ;-)


----------



## Rowan (Oct 2, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I might have to stalk you in reality then just to show you what it's like.....:wubu:
> 
> That dress sounds nice- pics of it anywhere?



I'll have to take it out of the closet and take some pics for ya  It really is an adorable dress..ive had it for a ton of years, cant really remember where I got it from! But it's still in as good of shape as when i bought it, which is always surprising!


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 2, 2008)

Tooz said:


> I love reading this thread, but I so rarely get hit on! It's been a long ass time, haha.



If you were a Final Fantasy spell, you'd be Ultima, followed by Meteor.

I trust you know what that means.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 2, 2008)

great thread Melissa  one for today. i checked into the hotel for the NJ bash yesterday so that i didn't have t o cart luggage all over and could just take an overnight bag with me to visit my nephew. i was laughing and joking around with a sweet girl who works at the front desk. finally i made my way to my room. i was feeling self conscious because i was walking really slowly like an old lady because of my sciatica. but i was standing at the elevator and a nice looking guy gave me the look and said hello. he told me that he'd be here later and asked if he could buy me a drink. i told him no,i was sorry but i had to go out, but thank you. this morning the girl at the front desk said that he was trying to get info from her. she said he looked really sad that she wouldn't give him any--awwww. but he did leave a sweet note.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 2, 2008)

i went out with the first FA i had ever went out with. he was a friend of mine. we met at a restaurant. he was obviously amazed. before then he had only seen me in photos and thought i was much smaller--as everyone seems to even though everyone knows my weight. anywho he couldn't stand it anymore and he actually reached under the table and grabbed my calves! the waiter looked at him as though he had lost his mind. so did i come to think of it lol.


----------



## gnoom (Oct 2, 2008)

OneHauteMama said:


> My mom...she's so embarrassing...she yelled at him and said "Put your eyes back in!!!"




OMG, i love your mom!


----------



## Victim (Oct 2, 2008)

marlowegarp said:


> If you were a Final Fantasy spell, you'd be Ultima, followed by Meteor.
> 
> I trust you know what that means.



What about that spell that Sephiroth casts during the final battle in FF VII that takes like 5 minutes to animate?!?


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

One time I was on campus walking to my class. I remember that the shuttle stop was full. I was just innocently walking by and all of a sudden, I felt like someone was starring at me. The shuttle arrived and it filled up and then started to take off. Well.. next thing you know, the person who was starring at me got off the shuttle after just getting on top of it, I dont even think a minute had passed from the time he got in and shuttle was moving. Next thing I know, he is walking right next to me. I was like OKKK. What was the point in getting in the shuttle in the first place? He proceeded to make conversation, asked me what my name was, how old I was, and if I had a man. When I said no, he immediatly grabbed ahold of my hand and asked me if I liked to be held, if I wished someone would hold my hand like he was doing. I took back my hand... and I just laughed. He then said he wanted to be that guy and how pretty I was and how he couldn't believe I wasn't taken, lol. Well he walked me to my class, but before I went inside, he asked for my number. I told him I was sorry, but I dont give out my number. I went inside, and once class was done and I walked back outside, there he was waiting on me. He walked with me until I finally gave him A number, lol.


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

Oooh also, one time when I was in Mexico, I went to the local small store with a cousin of mine. Since I hadn't been there in years, I had forgotten where the stores were at, since the small stores are sometimes inside peoples home. So since just about everyone knows each other there, ofcourse as soon as I walk in anywhere, I get a lot of stares. Not only am I a stranger, but I'm also most likely the biggest person they have ever seen. So in this particular store, the store owner was really nice. I had heard previously that he was a jerk and real mean, and he would never want to work with other people. So..when i went to the counter to pay... he said it was on the house! Then he told me to take a few more things... whatever I wanted, becuase i was a "gordita bonita" (the pretty fat girl). So I would always walk over to his store and talk ot him.. I'd get free stuff  My family still teases me, lol.


----------



## Tad (Oct 2, 2008)

BrownEyedChica said:


> So in this particular store, the store owner was really nice. I had heard previously that he was a jerk and real mean, and he would never want to work with other people. So..when i went to the counter to pay... he said it was on the house! Then he told me to take a few more things... whatever I wanted, becuase i was a "gordita bonita" (the pretty fat girl). So I would always walk over to his store and talk ot him.. I'd get free stuff  My family still teases me, lol.



Ha, I bet really mean meant that the thin women never could charm him like they did everyone else!


----------



## BrownEyedChica (Oct 2, 2008)

edx said:


> Ha, I bet &#8216;really mean’ meant that the thin women never could charm him like they did everyone else!



Lol, yup yup. They said he was a bitter man... but I saw nothing bitter about him. :wubu: lol. He was a good looking man too! He's also nice to my grandma now that he knows I'm her grand daughter lol.


----------

